# Ak47 x Mini Thunder F, LR2 and Masterlow



## slowmo77 (Feb 2, 2009)

i got some new seeds to play with today. Ak-47 x Mini Thunder F, well you know. also got Lowrider 2 and MasterLow. any tips on growing these strains would be great. i've never grown any auto strains and figured i'd give these a whirl. thanks for any advice anyone might have. wish me luck


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 2, 2009)

*hey slow ,,,what lighting schedule you putting them on 18/6 or 24/0,,,,they dont mind either ,but i did find when i tried some on 12 /12 they wernt nearly as nice ,,,and they can be a little sensitive to nutes, and i found them lr2s were real stinky from about 10 days onwards  ,,,just do what you do with your other plants and they will be just fine :48:
*


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey,,is the Lowryder a stinky plant like the LR2?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 2, 2009)

*i didnt find the smell as strong as the 2s *


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 2, 2009)

Im going to be growing some Lowryders here soon(already have the beans). Im finiishing up another grow 1st. So I am curiuos to its traits.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Feb 9, 2009)

hey slo, have ya germed any yet ??? hope ya got a nice germ rate man, and some nice ladies to boot ...Can't wait to see these babies up and growin'...as for advice it's limited on my end, i'd say check out the autoflowering thread that's somewhere around here and then maybe check out RichyB and GranDaddyToke' auto journals...Some of the best i've seen from these 2 fellas ...Here's some of that GREEN MOJO for 'em tho  ...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Hey slow how about an update ??? :48:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 9, 2009)

i smoke to much weed! i just put 8 AK-47 x mini thunder luck in to germ today. im only starting one strain at a time so i can make seeds from each. as soon as somethings breaks ground i'll post some pics..


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 10, 2009)

are those minis related to the Alaskan Thunder F?  Someone told me the other day that the Alaskan was some of the best stuff hes ever smoked.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 10, 2009)

i was told that the mini is the original Alaskan thunder f crosses with rudialis to become auto. im sure its no where near as strong as the original but its worth a try. 

now i don't know how much of that is true. its just what i was told.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 10, 2009)

sounds good


----------



## nvthis (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey slowmo, where did the beans come from? I think a first seed crop is a must for autos. Good luck my friend.


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah, i def. agree...get some seeds....and check out grandaddytoke and richy b's grow journals...you will learn a lot about these girls....


----------

